
MOG Launches Ad Network, Columbia Records Exec Joins Board - bullseye
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/11/mog-launches-ad-network-columbia-records-exec-joins-board/
======
aston
Not sure what business sense Rick Rubin has, but as a music producer, he's
beyond comparison.

Kinda wish I worked at MOG just for the possibility of access to him...

